# GTR Fan but RX7 FD3S Owner!!!



## JapHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi... My name is Guilhem, I'm french living in FRANCE but lived in KENT for 8 years... Your forum is great and very interesting.

I'm a big Skyline GTR fan but I love most Japanese cars!!! The RX7 in particular with its rotary engine!!!

Here are the specs and the pics of my RX7 FD3S...!!!

Voici la liste des modifs de la FD:

• Engine: 13B Street Ported from Hurleys Engineering UK 
• Modified to Single Turbo >>> with a Turbo HKS T45 S.
• Big Front Mount Intercooler TRUST GREDDY.
• 1200cc injectors .
• HKS External wastegate.
• Screamer pipe.
• 3-bar map sensor.
• ECU Knightsports 4Beat.
• HKS F-CON pro V version 2.1
• HKS EVC4 (Boost controller) .
• HKS GCC.
• Turbo Timer Greddy
• Blow Off Valve Greddy Type R
• Oil and water temp STRI Racing Gauge.
• Turbo boost and Exhaust gas temperature Greddy Gauge.
• Greddy Data Link Units
• BRIDE bucket seats
• Re-Amemiya / R-Magic bode kit.
• 17" Rays Mazda Speed wheels .
• Advan Neova tires.
• Poulies Works Anodised.
• AST Re-Amemiya
• Greddy Sandwich plate.
• Greddy elbow and custom piping.
• "Billon" high pressure .
• Nology Hotwires.
• Walbro 400l/h fuel pump with braided lines.
• Rollcage 3 / 4
• Endless brake pads
• Brakes braided lines
• CUSCO Coilovers.
• Racing Beat catback + downpipe + customised exhaust manifold ...

Here are a few pictures...

































































"HANGAR NIGHT 2008"...!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the whale tail wing, first Ive seen one like that.


----------



## JapHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks...

Yeah we really don't see many around!!!


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

ahh i want them brides!

i love the love the lil basketball court you have there, the graffiti is great!


----------



## JapHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

makaveli7 said:


> ahh i want them brides!
> 
> i love the love the lil basketball court you have there, the graffiti is great!


It was actually a special evening for taking pictures with really good photographs...! They've done a great job and the host made the place really "Underground"...!:thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

i love the rx7 if i didnt have the gtr i would have one of those,sweet ride by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice piccies! What wheels are on your rx7? They look good


----------



## JapHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Nice piccies! What wheels are on your rx7? They look good



Hey... Sorry I didn't see your question earlier...!

The wheels are MAZDASPEED MS01 (RAYS) 17" Wheels..:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Always said my next car will be an FD...

Sweet FD man, here in Greeley Colorado im the only R32 but we have 0 FD's and only 2 FC's with owners who vaguely know what they're doing lol


----------



## JapHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Always said my next car will be an FD...
> 
> Sweet FD man, here in Greeley Colorado im the only R32 but we have 0 FD's and only 2 FC's with owners who vaguely know what they're doing lol


Oh really... That's a bit weird, there are quite a few FD's in all of America...!

In France there are not many RX7 FD, only about 30 in the whole country!!!:chuckle:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

JapHunter said:


> Oh really... That's a bit weird, there are quite a few FD's in all of America...!
> 
> In France there are not many RX7 FD, only about 30 in the whole country!!!:chuckle:


We used to have a few, a green one at a local restaurant that I haven't seen in years and a white one I saw once, come to find out in had an LS1 uke:

Funny story, first time I took my R32 to the local cruising spot with a buddy we came upon a silver FD. We passed the standard formalitys and I asked him what hes running "13B, 20B" I said quizzically, he replied "something like that" and popped the bonnet to reveal an LS1. Needless to say he was a bit puzzled a possibly a bit irritated to see us walk away after exclaiming that he ruined it, Didn't see him for the rest of the evening lol


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Love the car mate. I'm the same as you. Got a real soft spot tfor the FD3S since i had one a couple of years ago


----------



## JapHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Popping in an LS1 in an RX7 is really sad... I really don't understand the people who do that "engine swap"!!! You were right, he ruined it!!!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

very nice, have a soft spot for RX7's!


----------

